# Hello all



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Hello everyone, im Shaun, 20 from Leeds, i've been training in a gym for 3 years now, and about 1 year before that in my bedroom and have made some good gains, i weighed 10 stone at the start and now i weigh 15 at 5'6'', and i wanna get even bigger so i thought i'd join here and get some info and talk to people that know what their on about. Cheers


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello mate

im new here too so thought id say hello!

lee


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Alright mate


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lo mate


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi biggie, welcome to musclechat. lots of good guys on here with good knowledge, have a look thru the archives and then pick everyones brains for the rest.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome onboard


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey, your pretty similar to me in terms of stats, well probably bigger at 5'6.

welcome

Nick


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Good day to you mate. Im new as well and find the site to be helpfull.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi BIG an Leeb, welcome to the board. Hope you enjoy


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey bro


----------

